# Bee's in the attic



## mlconti (Jan 25, 2008)

anyone have a solution to drive out Bees from an attic. I really don't want to kill them. I can pay a bee guy 150 to come remove the queen, but am looking for a cheaper solution...

Any ideas?

Mike


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Hate to say it, but sounds like $150 well spent, to me.

I found an large hornet's nest while doing demolition for a remodel. My home pest control company came out and sprayed it. It was worth the cost to eliminate the worry and stress.


----------



## kgphoto (Dec 2, 2007)

If you don't want to study bee lore and buy a bee suit and you don't want to kill them, hire the bee guy. Might be able to find someone to come get them for free due to the bee hive deaths that have been happening.


----------



## ocoee (May 31, 2007)

$150 is cheap unless it is a very accessible swarm

If it is easily accessible
Simply walk up to it and gently put a garbage bag around it if it is on a tree limb or something that you can easily cut off

If you are sure they are just honey bees and not Africanized a suit is not really necessary unless you need to man handle them or are allergic

I hardly even notice honey bee stings

Be very sure that you also get the honey comb before the honey starts to melt


----------



## RobertS (Feb 2, 2008)

Most county extension offices know the local Bee keepers clubs. Some times they will come get the bees for their own use. If they are honey bees they won't bother you if you leave them alone. Bee keeper 35 years.


----------

